# Red Rili berried



## Bungy (23 Sep 2011)

I took delivery of 5 x Red Rili's last week and already one is berried!
We're off...!!


----------



## a1Matt (23 Sep 2011)

I chatted to a German breeder (about 6 months ago) who told me that heavy selective breeding is still required to fix these.

He was getting a cherry:rili offspring ratio of about 8:1.

Will be interesting to see what you get...


----------



## Derek Tweedie (23 Sep 2011)

They are lovely little shrimp I saw some red blue variations available on a German website.


----------



## Gill (23 Sep 2011)

Lovely shrimp but you get a real mix of offspring.


----------



## Bungy (26 Sep 2011)

An intersting challenge ahead then.
Ill keep this thread posted with progress.


----------



## madlan (26 Nov 2011)

Any update on the shrimp? They must have hatched by now?


----------



## Bungy (28 Nov 2011)

I originally started with 5 - 2 fems and 3 males.   One of each died along the way for some reason.
The big fem was berried but no sign of ANY offspring??   She became berried again recently with a mahoosive clutch of eggs and has since dropped but thus far can only count 2 shrimpletts both of which are too small to see any colouration at this point. Im sure there will be more but its a bit worrying that the survival rate of the young is so poor whereas my Cherries is excellect and they are kept in same conditions....!   Hey ho fingers crossed for some successes with this latest hatch.


----------



## Antoni (29 Nov 2011)

Good luck with those my friend! Hope that you will have a good number of survivors from the offspring and that you will be able to establish a stable colony of rilis- maybe the first in UK!


----------



## Bungy (1 Dec 2011)

Thanks for that...I have counted 12 shrimpletts, cant tell colouration yet but hopefully a few will have fixed and not too many reverts...!!!  Female alrady has large saddle...


----------



## Sentral (5 Jan 2012)

Any updates? I've only just discovered this colouration!


----------



## Bungy (6 Jan 2012)

Sentral, yea Im happy to report that the first batch of 20 survivors are now nearing maturity, several saddled fems so hopefully the colony will increase much faster.  I have a newly hatched second batch, again about 20.  First batch perfect colouration as parents.  These guys seem to grow much faster than my Cherries for some reason - hey ho im not complaining.  If anyone out there knows where I can get hold of the BLUE Rili, YELLOW and also ORANGE id be eternally grateful.....!


----------



## Dincho (6 Jan 2012)

Hi Bungy,

I have some red/blue rili that i have had for a while now. I only seem to get about 10% of them breeding true, the other 90% are either all red or revert to their natural brown colour.

How do you find the standard red rili? I know they don't breed true but do you get a higher than 10% success rate?


----------



## Bungy (9 Jan 2012)

I had heard this before and wasnt expecting much from my first drop however ALL 20 shrimpletts (now reaching maturity) have red tails and Red heads, there are however more broken bits of Red on these than the parents with  around 20% being perfect.  Too early to say what the new shrimpletts from the second drop will be like but I can certainly see Red in there already.  I will separate the best colouration into their own breeding tank and it will be interesting to see what throws up by letting the next generation breed among themselves.  I have 8 saddled females so Im expecting them to become berred pretty soon.  Once ive built up a good head of Rili's it will be much easier to play around to see what works best before I start selling.  

If anyone out there knows of where I can obtain some BLUE Rili's, Yellow Rili's and Orange - I would very much appreciate it.


----------

